# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Anëtari/ja i/e vitit 2007?

## engjellorja

Cilin nga anetaret e ketij forumi mund ta quani me plot gojen anetarin e vitit 2007?

E kam fjalen per nje anetar, postimet e te cilit te shtyjne ti lexosh... edhe nese postimet e tij te skuqin, te zverdhin, te inatosin... 

me pak fjale.... nje anetar postimet e te cilit nuk te lene indiferent... :Lulja3:

----------


## Force-Intruder

Une do te shpallja "nomination" engjelloren per vete. Ky eshte postimi i pare qe i lexoj dhe me duket tmerresisht intrigues dhe interesant.
+1 per engjelloren.

----------


## engjellorja

> Une do te shpallja "nomination" engjelloren per vete. Ky eshte postimi i pare qe i lexoj dhe me duket tmerresisht intrigues dhe interesant.
> +1 per engjelloren.


weeeee  flm...(engjellorja fshin djerset nga sikleti)

lere aman se nuk mbahem dot...(e bera si ai doni me per belulin) :Lulja3:

----------


## Kandili 1

Me duket se eshte teme mjaft e qelluar.
Anetari i vitit 2007?
Hmmme gjeta : *Baptisti.*

Kam lexue shume shkrime te tij dhe pothuaj asnjeri nga ato s`me ka lene indiferent.
Baptisti eshte nje djale shume i zgjuar!Di shumesi ne fushen e shkencave shoqerore poashtu edhe ne fushen e shkencave natyrore,gje qe me ka habite shume here!
Sinqerisht,ai eshte njeri nga forumistet me te zgjuar!
Mirepo,Baptisti,si shqiptar me, i ka edhe te metat e veta.Di te jete here-here edhe arrogant!Kjo sjellje  nganjehere i  zbehe shkrimet e tija.

Me e forta: para se te hysh ne replike me te,ti me mire merri me vete dorezat e boksit!
Sepse hyrja ne replike me Baptistin do te thote hyrje ne ring  me Mike Tysonin!

Tung Baptist, deri ne meqin e ardhshem.

----------


## YaSmiN

Baptist edhe Davius keta jane me shume qe asnjehere nuk i kam lene postimet tek temat qe me interesojne pa lexuar.Jane terheqes domethene.

----------


## ajzberg

Une do te votoja pa medyshje Baptist ,meqe ishte per nje ,po te kishte vende te dyta e te treta do te sekelldisesha.

----------


## engjellorja

ka dhe vende te dyta e te treta ...jepini

----------


## Qendi

Mendoj Që Antari i Vitit Duhet Të Jetë *Baptist.*
Është Gjithmon Online Dhe Poston Me Vend.

----------


## engjellorja

nga eshte futur ai baptisti mor aman...si ben dhe si modest pale...

nejse...vazhdojne nominations... kemi cmime te tipit...

1.grenxa e vitit
2.pushka e jevgut e vitit etj etj

----------


## Force-Intruder

Te mos ja prishim temen kot kesaj engjellores :

Edhe une votoj per *BAPTIST*.
Arsyet : Eshte tip me "balls"... dmth ate qe ka per te thene e thote, kujtdo qofte... Kjo mbetet per tu vleresuar me shume edhe se vete permbajtja.

Nqs do me duhej te votoja nje tjeter natyrisht do ishte *DARIUS*. Gjithe ai mund i harxhuar meriton respekt ne mos shperblim.

Nobel per paqen do i jepja *XHAMIA*. Njeri i moderuar dhe i ekuilibruar.

Nobel per humorin : *GATUSSO* :  Nuk e harroj dot momentin kur ngaterronte "zoofiline" me "zoologjine".

Cmime te tjera ne vijim  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Zombi

Padyshim Baptist!

----------


## Morning star

Te gjith antaret japin kontributin e tyre me mendime edhe ide. Smund te vecoj asnje.

----------


## Nyx

Mire se erdhet ne naten e ndarjes se cmimeve Academy Awards te Forumit Shqiptar :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje:  :ngerdheshje: 


Ti leme shakate tani gjithsekush ka shkrimet e tij/saj te vecanta kshuqe i bie secili te jet anetar i vitit, vetem se ne fusha te ndryshme lol, personalisht shkrimet qe me lene gjithmon pershtypje jane ato te Darius, po edhe Baptist nuk ngelet pas (vetem se i ka icik nervat e dobta)

----------


## alibaba

Baptist nuk pe prishi renin, edhe un po ta dha voten ty.

----------


## Qendi

Po Ndaj Çmimet Edhe Unë:
Votoj per* BAPTIST.*

Antarët Tjerë Të Suksesshëm : *Darius , Davius , Zeri i Mirdites , Albo , Thekthi* etj. 

Nobel per paqen: *Davius.*

Nobel per humorin : *Sherri*

p.s Ku Je o Baptist ??

----------


## Erlebnisse

Pa diskutim Darius, sepse cdo komentim ka nje argumentim nga mbrapa...

----------


## Diesel Industry

Baptist for president! Baptist for president! ka dhe avatar te bukur
shoqerusi i dyte i missit eshte Xfiles
shoqerusi i trete eshte Darius me Force Intruder....kam respekt aty aty per kta...si vecoj dot

----------


## offspring

un do ja jepja venin e par biligoas per shkrimet e shumllojshme.dhe te dytin bar/bunjes se i esht kunderven atyre qe kan fut sherr ne forum me anen e fes.

----------


## _Matrix_

GLAMOROUS  do tja jepja trofeun e forumit pasi esht nder te paktat femra inteligjente ketu  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sa Kot

*xfiles*, i cili kerkon denimin me vdekje edhe nqs merr fryme dhe harxhon ajrin.  :pa dhembe:

----------

